# I need a photoshopper!



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bumpity-Bump!
No one?


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

give me a mintue


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay! Yeah, I got a reply!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)




----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

That's good! But I wanted all the pictures the w/ black and white backgrounds. I wanted me included in the color too.

I like the pic though.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol ill try!! i dont know if it will be the way u want it though!!:]]


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/jiffers328/?action=view&current=modified.jpg&t=1217973211249

hope u like it!!!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

It's absolutely gorg! Could you do that to the other 4 pictures as well? If you don't want to, it's okay.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

yeah i can! i like doin it!
do u want me to say hanything differnt?? or still "its just me and the horse"?


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

alright heres one... im working on the other ones!:]]
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e...=view&current=spiderrr007.jpg&t=1217978544608


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

heres another one! and give my a min to work on the last one:]
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e...=view&current=spiderrr001.jpg&t=1217979371063


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

heres the last one!:]
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/jiffers328/?action=view&current=IMG_2659.jpg&t=1217979819234

if u need me to do anything else, just ask and ill be glad to do it!! i love doing these things, but ur the only person ive done them for so far!:]
lol recomend me! hehe


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Omigosh thank you so much!

I have one more that I want like that.

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/horse forum/ride.jpg

I want my instructor b&w as well. Thanks again, and I will reccomend you!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

cool thanks so much!! and bye the way u and ur horses are soo pretty!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

here it is!!:]
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/jiffers328/?action=view&current=ride.jpg&t=1217985422843


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Will it be too much trouble to make my instructor black and white too? If it is, then that's fine. I love it!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

o my bad!! lol sorry ill go fix it! hehe


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol better??
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/jiffers328/?action=view&current=ride.jpg&t=1217990338515
need anymore done??
im super bored!
lol


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

In the thumbnail view it looks good, but in the big view, my instructor is still in color. I guess Photobucket is being stupid!

I'll look for some other stuff you can do! Your work is pretty good. What program do you use?


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

oo ill go check it out... it might have been just me lol!
oo bye the way, im allie! 
haha


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm Anna  

What program do you use to make this stuff? It's really cool.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

oo its just came on my computer! lol im not sure what its called, ill ask my dad l8ter though! here if u PM ur email to me, i just send the full size to u...photobucket is being weird lol! 

so r all those horses urs?


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay, I'll PM you.

No they're not all mine. They belong to the barn where I work. There's 21 of them, including Spider, my baby.

Hey, can you turn this pig pink? Like a brighter pink than he is already? It's kinda weird I know, but I think it'd look cool!

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/horse forum/Picture069.jpg


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww i love that name!!
haha


lol ill see what i can do!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hahahha definatly not one of my best creations!! lol im new to that!
haha
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e...n=view&current=Picture069.jpg&t=1217995089843


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, I love it. that's exactly what I wanted!
I'm going to post some more pictures of animals for you to do different colors!
I just love your work! LOL!

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/horse forum/2.jpg I want this chick bright yellow.

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/horse forum/3.jpg I want the black parts on this cow to be bright blue. Tell me if you can't do this. I know it's probably hard!

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/horse forum/4.jpg I want this mare to be bright green with an orange bridle.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol alright ill give them a shot!!
haha


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol heres the chick!
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/jiffers328/?action=view&current=2.jpg&t=1218049113333
if the color doesnt show up right away, just click refresh and it should


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol this one took alot of time!! but i liked the way it turned out!
is it allright?
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/jiffers328/?action=view&current=3.jpg&t=1218049700808


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol this one isnt my fav, but here it is!! 
sorry, i couldnt do the bridle orange!! it was to difficult! lol
so i just kept it the same color
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/jiffers328/?action=view&current=4.jpg&t=1218050647996


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh yes, I absolutely love it! All your work is going to be in my locker this year! LOL!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha awesome!! 
at my school we dont get lockers, but if we did i would have it full of picks!! haha


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Y'all don't get lockers?
I would die without my locker!
I have so many books!

I'm letting you decide what you want to do now! I want it to say Monkey on this picture somwhere, but you get to do what you want with it!

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/horse forum/5.jpg


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hahah alright!!
i love it!!
haha im gunna work on it right now!:]]


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hahah
i really have no idea what i did to it!! haha
here ya go!!
oh and yes i have tons of books too!! we have to lug them around all day!!

http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/jiffers328/?action=view&current=5.jpg&t=1218055085059


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Aww. It's cute, thanks!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha no prob!!

lol i liked ur vid!!
love the song to it!

and Spiders 25?? he looks young!
:]]
my boys 18


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, he's 25.
A lot of people say he looks amazing for 25.
Jiffers doesn't look 18!
He looks about 10!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

Spider does look amazing!!
lol, Jiff acts like a 2year old:]]
hes soo entergetic and playfull!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

He's adorable!
What breed is Jiffers?


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

Hes a Qurab(Quarter horse and Arabian)!
What breed is Spider?


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh now I see that in your siggy!
Spider is an Appendix (7/8 TB & 1/8 QH)
That's not what all Appendixes are, but that's what he is.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww hes soo cute! looks like a real good boy!:]]
he would u mind if i put some of the pictures up of u that i did for some examples?? 
lol like i said, ur the only person whos pictures ive done:]


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Not at all!
That's perfectly fine with me.
I appreciate you asking though!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

k thanks soo much!
:]]


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Jiffers, that is so cool how you can make the background one color and the rest colored... and the one of the blue spotted cow is cool! How do you do that? If you have a chance at all, can you do this one: 
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29016-1.jpg
So that only her boots and my t-shirt show up in color? They're kinda the same color... or play around with it? 
Thanks!! 
Here are some other pictures, if you get bored 
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/4.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June290462.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29086.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29152.jpg


**Of course you can say no!!! I don't want to seem imposing here...


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol i would love to do these!! so u just want her boots and ur shirt in color? no prob! 
thank u soooo much!! haha i love to do these things!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e...=view&current=June29016-1.jpg&t=1218173375047
heres the first one!!
if i doesnt show up right away, just click the refresh button and im sure it will come up!!
do u want anything specific done with the other ones??


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

heres a photo that i just did
i like this one!
before-








after-


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol the after part didnt show up!
so heres the after!-


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

heres another one i just did for u!
of course, if u dont like it, i can always do something else!!
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/jiffers328/?action=view&current=June29152.jpg&t=1218215460308


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Jiffers, I made something!
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/horse forum/pinkhorse.jpg


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

wow! 
howd u do that?? lol u figured it out!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I downloaded GIMP. It's a free photo editing thing. I made something else this afternoon.










The original:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh wow, Jiffers, those are TOO COOL!!!!!  I *love* the two you made for me! Feel free to play around with any of the images


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oo oo.. if you have another minute, can you make one with just Maia and me colored, and the rest in black and white?? I WISH I could do this stuff!!!

AMT - how did you do the different color thing on GIMP??


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

yeah i could!! thanks so much!!i love doing these things!! ill have to do it in the mornming though because my cuosins r spending the night.

lol what was the last part???

haha


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

jiffers328 said:


> yeah i could!! thanks so much!!i love doing these things!! ill have to do it in the mornming though because my cuosins r spending the night.
> 
> lol what was the last part???
> 
> haha


Oops, that was meant for Amightytarzan... I have the gimp program as well, but I have no idea how to work it!!

Jiffers, you're obviously very talented at this!! I can't wait to see what you come up with !!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I used the free select tool, went around what I wanted to be a different color, went to colors, color balance, and then you slide the bars to pick a color. It's kinda confusing! 

I found this tutorial on Youtube. It's for changing hair color, but it works on anything!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irb4XpLLAPg


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

JustDressageIt:
heres another one!:]]
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e...n=view&current=June290462.jpg&t=1218316584546

amightytarzan5: wow i like it!!
lol u did a great job on it!


----------

